# Five man limit of groupers,mingo's,yellowfin grouper 45#AJ



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We got a late start due to me having to run up and do a little lab work before we left. Our crew today was B-RAD,Jimmy,Rob,Tim and myself. The seas conditions out of the pensacola pass were 1-3's from the NE wind about 6-9 knots. Our heading today was a straight 180 degree; 27 miles and we were there. Our first stop was in 186 feet, what we call chezz bottom. We have found that lately the grouper (scamp) have been holding in that type of bottom. The larger gags seem to be around the 15' relief areas. With the gag and red grouper season closed we find we have a better chance to catch our scamp and mingo's on the chezz bottom. Tim did catch a few gags today one at just over 36#s. And Rob did get in on the action with 3 nice red groupers. But just like last weekend ALL went back in the ocean and not the ice:reallycrying. Our count on scamps today was 79 before we could catch a limit . 1 in 3 ratioWe tried not to keep any under 18" but find that we to get the limit we ice a few 16" fish. There is 1 yellowfin grouper and a few big eyes, some mingo's and Jimmy's one lone trigger fish. Tim and Rob caught a few very large AJ's but we just did not have the ice to keep them. Rob will post a few pictures of the gag and others when he get's home. Here's a few pictues of our catch today. Gene and Crew


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice catch as always Gene. The sea state for friday is building so I don't know if we'll get offshore or not. Still gonna get a line wet though. Glad you guys are back safe.:clap

Jeremy


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that's a good looking haul there Gene, Thanks for sharing. How long did it take Tim to filet all them fish?

Kevin


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

That Trigger looks huge!!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch guys. Did you weigh the Trigger? It looks like a 6 lb Trigger or better.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Dag Nab it!!!! I looked at the bay while walking the dogs and said "the weather screwed up again" and was glad I didn't have a crew to go!!!!! Now I'm mad at my regular first mate who backed out. :hoppingmad

NICE!!!!! How was the ride back????


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

nice mess of fish Gene, nice to see yall are still gettin 'em


----------



## Drake1115 (Feb 18, 2009)

Pretty good catch how deep were you fishing


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Gene and Tim,

Awesome haul as always.:clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Well it was another beautiful day on the water. Our therometer was broke on the boat today so B-rad took a dip first thing this morning to get us a temperature reading. I think he said it was around 68 degrees. Hey B-rad we appreciate you taking one for the team and getting that temperature reading for the report. 

B-rad after his morning dip. :doh










Tim and Jim with a really nice catch and relesase Gag. Tim is now the newGrouper Master. :banghead Lord how long will I here about this one. Nice job Tim.










Timand I with a rather large A.J. Caught on a small white snapper. I got my workout in for the day.










Gene and Tim thanks as always.

Rob


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *NaClH2O (3/4/2009)*Our therometer was broke on the boat today so B-rad took a dip first thing this morning to get us a temperature reading. I think he said it was around 68 degrees. Hey B-rad we appreciate you taking one for the team and getting that temperature reading for the report.


:moon 

the water is definitely warming offshore a bit; I can attest to that....saw that video on youtube ofthe guy catching a king mackerel with his bare hands and thought I would try to emulate...but seriously..make sure your shoes are tied beforeleaning over the side of the vessel for any reason unless you want to risk slipping on your shoelace. There is about a half second when you are airborne, know what is about to happen, and have no way of changing the events...that is a really crappy half second. The shock of hitting the water is a bit exhiliratingactually and definitely the best part of the process. The wet, cold clothes part isn't much fun though. 

After a quick change into some dry clothes, the scamp bite was pretty hot. However, as Gene indicated, the first couple of stops were filled with mostly undersized fish. I didn't put any big baits down today, but Tim and Rob did both pull up a nice gag and a nice AJ respectively. Jimmy picked up a really nice trigger, and Gene and I focused most of our efforts on the scamp. 

All in all, it was another excellent day on the boat.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on another great trip, you guys spanked em again. We fished last week and found most of our scamp in a lot deeper water (300+) and had to release a nicegag as well:banghead. What did the gags eat?


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *Captain Jake Adams (3/5/2009)*Congrats on another great trip, you guys spanked em again. We fished last week and found most of our scamp in a lot deeper water (300+) and had to release a nicegag as well:banghead. What did the gags eat?


Jake, the Gags were eating smaller white snapper. I did have a really good one coming up on a small butterfly jig but pulled the hooks about half way up again. As Tim would say I'm just a fish looser.:looser


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job guys! Rob - you don't have on a belt do you???


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes Hall, I was being a big wus with that fish. What can I say itwas a moment ofweakness. :baby


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Another great trip.:bowdown Really makes me want to get back out there. It must be nice to eat Scamp 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Drake1115 (3/4/2009)*Pretty good catch how deep were you fishing


 Deepest was 195ft.


----------



## bullfish (Mar 14, 2008)

very nice --- keep gettin em


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*A Big Thank You! :clap

Wow!is all I can say.:bowdown

Gene, thanks for having me aboard the Recess for a fun filled day and to your lovely wife for the awesome biscuit and gravy breakfast to start the day... 

Also, thanks to the entire crewtaking time to teach methe "Recess" scamp catching techniques. B-rad, you rockcatching 2 scampper drop...Tim, you da mansnatching thatmonster grouper off the bottom in record time. And Rob you landedthe biggestAJ I ever seen hit the deck...Sorry thatbig ole hook up on the jig ended the way it did.

I'm certainlythankful for the education I recieved from all of you and B-rad thanks for the entertainment to begin the day...I'd have to score your launch and splash a perfect 10.LOL Stay warm and dry on your future trips! 

Thanks again Gene & Recess Team!

Jimmy*


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Jimmy You are most welcome. Next time you willhave an idealwhat to expect. Just remember that every fishing trip is different. Again glad you had a good time. We will do it again soon.Gene and Crew


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Run Dover (3/4/2009)*Dag Nab it!!!! I looked at the bay while walking the dogs and said "the weather screwed up again" and was glad I didn't have a crew to go!!!!! Now I'm mad at my regular first mate who backed out. :hoppingmad
> 
> NICE!!!!! How was the ride back????


 Scott the ride back in was good, the seas did pick up to 2-4s but they were from the SE just a good corner action. See you at the docks.


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

good looking catch, with all the new regs. now its a wonder any one is doing as good, keep doing what ya'll are doing Tony:bowdown :bowdown :usaflag


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

good looking catch, with all the new regs. now its a wonder any one is doing as good, keep doing what ya'll are doing Tony:bowdown :bowdown :usaflag


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Tony Thanks for the comments. The fish are out there you just got to go and get them. Maybe one day we will master the deeper waters for some snowy's. We just got to get to them to try and catch them.


----------

